
How To Decrypt An Encrypted Wordpress Theme Footer File  - thomasoppong
http://boostta.com/2010/03/20/how-to-decrypt-an-encrypted-wordpress-theme-footer-file/
======
ionfish
It's pretty idiotic to try this on in the first place, given that theme code
has to be under the GPL anyway.

I suppose one should give the author of this article the benefit of the doubt
and assume that this is something they figured out for themselves, but there's
a lot of prior art out there, e.g. [1], [2].

The other point to be made is that of course HTML output is not necessarily
the only result of evaluating that obfuscated code (there could be side
effects etc.), so a better approach would be to just run base64_decode on it
so the source code gets returned, and then replace the obfuscated code plus
eval call with that (and then modify it as desired).

[1] <http://wordpress.org/support/topic/300761>

[2] [http://justfreetemplates.com/blog/2009/07/22/decrypting-
encr...](http://justfreetemplates.com/blog/2009/07/22/decrypting-encrypted-
wordpress-footers.html)

~~~
timdorr
Not true. WP theme files get loaded by the application and the theme runs its
own code while talking to the API that WP makes available. It would be similar
to saying every application running on Linux would require GPL licensing
because the kernel itself is GPL. The GPL is infectious, but not that far.

~~~
ionfish
That's not the line taken by the core WP team, and the SFLC agrees with them.

<http://wordpress.org/development/2009/07/themes-are-gpl-too/>

------
jrockway
Wordpress should relicense as GPLv3 and nip this in the bud. Encrypting your
free software certainly goes against the spirit of the GPLv2, but the GPLv3
has wording to specifically prohibit it.

The good news is that if your web browser can read the code, so can you.

